# Diesbachia tamyris



## Morpheus uk (Apr 7, 2009)

Seeing as theres been a bit of talk about phasmids lately i guess i should post some of mine, i actually keep more phasmids than mantids but they are both joint first for my favourites  

I was very surprised to see some Diesbachia tamyris at an exhibition, although i out of 7 nymphs only one was male, who kicked it at sub adult &lt;_&lt; 

I ended up with 2 sub adult females, both of which mis moulted and died while i was on holiday, so i never got to see the spectacular adults  

















If any of you want to get more into phasmids then i suggest http://www.insectstore.com/phasmid/

Ran by Ian and moderated by me and others


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2009)

He is kinda ugly, sorry! :blink:


----------

